# ISIS terrorists in burqas kill 15 Afghan Taliban in Jawzjan



## FalconsForPeace

At least 15 Taliban militants were killed in a Daesh attack in Qoshtepa district of northern Jawzjan province on Tuesday, local officials confirmed.

The incident happened in Chaqma Chaqor village of Qoshtepa district of the province after the two Daesh insurgents opened fire on the Taliban who had gathered in the area, the district governor Aminullah was quoted by Tolo News as saying.

“After the Daesh insurgents killed the Taliban, Daesh took control of Khan Aqa village which fell to the Taliban on Monday,” he added.

However, he did not provide further details about the attack.

The Taliban has not yet commented on the incident.

https://en.dailypakistan.com.pk/world/isis-terrorists-in-burqas-kill-15-afghan-taliban-in-jawzjan/


----------



## war&peace

ISIS terrorists have full backing of its creator CIA so they have great intel and air support. If these burqas are removed handsome blue eyed blonde white men with nice tattoos covering all their bodies will emerge... what a shame they are depriving us from their beauty.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Clutch

war&peace said:


> ISIS terrorists have full backing of its creator CIA so they have great intel and air support.


Repeat of Syria... isis 2.0

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WaLeEdK2

They should start bombing tora bora.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

Clutch said:


> Repeat of Syria... isis 2.0





WaLeEdK2 said:


> They should start bombing tora bora.


It is the same ISIS but mission # 2 (Like Bourne series) 
Yup, now ISIS terrorists have been transported from Raqqa to Tora Bora onboard nice military A/C and choppers for their next assignment since TTP has failed to deliver on the goals.
ISIS are better trained and equipped and have much higher presence of high IQ white people especially Ashkenazis and they are already taking on to the Talibans but they have no problem with NATO forces, NDS or Afghan govt as ISIS in Syria never had an issue with Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## War Thunder

I hope this gives Pakistan, China, and Russia a reason to start bombing ISIS in Afghanistan and kill a few americans with stray bombs just like they been bombing innocents over there...


Russians are already well experienced with Bombing ISIS in syria and in making the Americans cry ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakBlood

FalconsForPeace said:


> At least 15 Taliban militants were killed in a Daesh attack in Qoshtepa district of northern Jawzjan province on Tuesday, local officials confirmed.
> 
> The incident happened in Chaqma Chaqor village of Qoshtepa district of the province after the two Daesh insurgents opened fire on the Taliban who had gathered in the area, the district governor Aminullah was quoted by Tolo News as saying.
> 
> “After the Daesh insurgents killed the Taliban, Daesh took control of Khan Aqa village which fell to the Taliban on Monday,” he added.
> 
> However, he did not provide further details about the attack.
> 
> The Taliban has not yet commented on the incident.
> 
> https://en.dailypakistan.com.pk/world/isis-terrorists-in-burqas-kill-15-afghan-taliban-in-jawzjan/



Terrorists klling terrorists, good going 

These guys are the dogs of hell,I hope our military gets to give them a demo of hell and treats them like the dogs that they are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sankpal

war&peace said:


> ISIS terrorists have full backing of its creator CIA so they have great intel and air support. If these burqas are removed handsome blue eyed blonde white men with nice tattoos covering all their bodies will appear... what a shame they are depriving us from their beauty.



For me, if Isis and taliban if kill each other then it will good for Afghanistan.

Isis and Taliban... Both are terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

War Thunder said:


> I hope this gives Pakistan, China, and Russia a reason to start bombing ISIS in Afghanistan and kill a few americans with stray bombs just like they been bombing innocents over there...
> 
> 
> Russians are already well experienced with Bombing ISIS in syria and in making the Americans cry ...


Agreed that Pakistan, China and Russia should start bombing ISIS in Afghanistan. This is going to get more chaotic in Afghanistan now. Emergence of ISIS in Afghanistan should be a concern for Pakistan however the fence on border has been built before this menace spreads eastwards.


----------



## war&peace

Sankpal said:


> For me, if Isis and taliban if kill each other then it will good for Afghanistan.
> 
> Isis and Taliban... Both are terrorists



TTP and ISIS - yes. But Afghan Talibans are real stakeholders and a legitimate party and their resistance is for the freedom. They have a diplomatic office near CENTCOM in Qatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GiannKall

Propaganda


----------



## Gufi

https://www.dawn.com/news/1365832
that is the answer

*CIA conducting ‘hunt-and-kill’ operations in Afghanistan: report*
Anwar Iqbal | Masood HaiderOctober 24, 2017


WASHINGTON/NEW YORK: The CIA has launched a new “hunt and kill” mission in Afghanistan, targeting Taliban militants across the country, the US media reported on Monday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif-ud-Din Qutuz

war&peace said:


> ISIS terrorists have full backing of its creator CIA so they have great intel and air support. If these burqas are removed handsome blue eyed blonde white men with nice tattoos covering all their bodies will appear... what a shame they are depriving us from their beauty.


Absolutely!


----------



## Thəorətic Muslim

war&peace said:


> If these burqas are removed handsome blue eyed blonde white men with nice tattoos covering all their bodies will appear.



Nonsense, you just need strict discipline, no spray and pray.


----------



## war&peace

Thəorətic Muslim said:


> Nonsense, you just need strict discipline, no spray and pray.


I think they are hiding in burqas because some one told them some of the Afghans are more interested in beautiful boy than girls...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

war&peace said:


> ISIS terrorists have full backing of its creator CIA so they have great intel and air support. If these burqas are removed handsome blue eyed blonde white men with nice tattoos covering all their bodies will appear... what a shame they are depriving us from their beauty.


 that was awesome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RowdyRathore

FalconsForPeace said:


> “After the Daesh insurgents killed the Taliban, Daesh took control of Khan Aqa village which fell to the Taliban on Monday,” he added.


Such a mess has been created from Indian tip of western border to the west end of Africa.



WaLeEdK2 said:


> They should start bombing tora bora.


Who hides in that?


----------



## New World

Captain America (rowdy) said:


> Who hides in that?


ISIS


----------



## Divergent

I’m going to reserve my comment


----------



## axisofevil

war&peace said:


> ISIS terrorists have full backing of its creator CIA so they have great intel and air support. If these burqas are removed handsome blue eyed blonde white men with nice tattoos covering all their bodies will emerge... what a shame they are depriving us from their beauty.





Confirmed homosexuality


----------



## EmeraldRabbit

These new Daesh guys are very reminiscent of the "_Pakistani_" Taliban


----------



## Reichsmarschall

mike2000 is back said:


> that was awesome.


one more big lol at you
*US supplying weapons to ISIS in Afghanistan: Karzai
http://nation.com.pk/09-Oct-2017/us-supplying-weapons-to-isis-in-afghanistan-karzai*

*Afghanistan Produced 9,000 Metric Tons Of Opium In 2017, Reports UNODC’s Annual Afg Opium Survey.
https://defence.pk/pdf/posts/10020124/*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeGenD

Sounds like a CIA-led operation. ISIS is just a facade.


----------



## jamahir

Jon-Snow said:


> one more big lol at you
> *US supplying weapons to ISIS in Afghanistan: Karzai
> http://nation.com.pk/09-Oct-2017/us-supplying-weapons-to-isis-in-afghanistan-karzai*





> “Pakistani people welcomed us when we became refugees. But they also did the horrible activity of supporting the Mujahideen [against Soviets] which weakened our society.”



Both are truths.


----------



## RAAJ大和

Cowards


----------

